# Lodging in Delacroix or Hopedale, La



## eeekbackupinthere

Anyone have any suggestions.  Need at least a 2br.-2bath.  full kitchen.  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## eeekbackupinthere

Bueller?


----------



## ifsteve

There are places the problem is that they don't advertise much other than a sign our front of their place. There are two places that you can check on.

Hopedale - Silversides Lodge (Capt Charlie Thomasan is a GREAT guy). He does have a website.

http://www.captaincharlie.com/lodging


Delacroix - Sweetwater Marina 

http://delacroixfishing.com/lodging/


----------



## eeekbackupinthere

Thanks for the info. We stayed in Delacroix before, but the guy who owned the place would just come on in whenever he wanted. It was a cool place and great location, but just showing up and coming on in? I've never had that before.


----------



## htieknosaj

Try thedelacroixlodge.com they have some very simple relatively cheap cabins with boat slips so you only have to pay to launch once they one suite but I'm not sure it's rate and have never stayed there. I have always used the small cabins they are $150 a night and sleeps 4. I like them a lot but only have ever stayed one night if you are staying for several days you may wanna look into the large cabin or elsewhere.


----------



## eeekbackupinthere

Thanks. I need something a little bigger.


----------



## CurtisWright

Mark Munson at First Cast charters in Shell Beach has a great 4 BR house with 4 slips.   He charges 50$ per person per night and comes with a cradle lift and private slip for your boat.   He is a great guy and will usually offer free advice on where the fish are.  I have stayed at most of the places down there and his place is the best.   Big screen TV and satellite to watch football too.

Other places I have stayed:

Dudenhefers $150 for a 5th wheel trailer.  no slip and the guy is pretty obnoxious. trailers are nice though and have cable TV
delacroix lodge $150 for a trailer with 4 bunk beds.  It works, but its one step higher than camping in a tent. 
Camping in a tent at Campos marina - Cheap and miserable.
Breton Sound Marina - works if your desperate


----------



## GSTORY

Curtis, does Mark have a minimum amount per night? I know Capt. Dude says $50 per person for the Bayou House, but has a $200/night min. I am going down the 12-14 to stay at one of his campers (like that better than staying in the Bayou House with his living quarters being overhead), have done this a few times now. I agree on the Delacoix Lodge... Taking the wife's uncle down this time to try and empress him so he will set his camper at Brenton Sound Marina. 

I know there's a huge house boat on Hopedale canal, I mean to write down his info every time I'm down there, but always forget. I'll try to remember to take a picture of his sign on this trip. Don't think there's a website, but I do remember seeing the number.


----------



## htieknosaj

I gotta stay at this Munson place when I go back now that football season has started


----------



## CurtisWright

> Curtis, does Mark have a minimum amount per night?  I know Capt. Dude says $50 per person for the Bayou House, but has a $200/night min.  I am going down the 12-14 to stay at one of his campers (like that better than staying in the Bayou House with his living quarters being overhead), have done this a few times now.  I agree on the Delacoix Lodge... Taking the wife's uncle down this time to try and empress him so he will set his camper at Brenton Sound Marina.
> 
> I know there's a huge house boat on Hopedale canal, I mean to write down his info every time I'm down there, but always forget.  I'll try to remember to take a picture of his sign on this trip.  Don't think there's a website, but I do remember seeing the number.



No minumum.  The guy is first class and so is his place.  He even cooked us soft shell crabs one night.  

I would cancel on the dude and try mark out you wont regret it. 504-234-0775


----------



## GSTORY

Here's the sign for the house boat that I was talking about. We stayed as planned in the camper at Capt. Dude's, and had a great trip.


----------



## eeekbackupinthere

Thanks for all the advice! If someone knows of a 2/2 or a little larger please let me know. I'm going with two other guys and one of them is in his seventies. He's old and wants his own shitter. I guess i'll feel his pain one day. On second thought it is just nice to have your shitter!!!Thanks again guys.


----------

